# Heat Transfer on Two Sides



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

I am about to get started and have a simple question. If I am doing shirts for a team and it is on both sides, applying the first side is no problem. When I go to apply the second side, do I need to do anything special? Do I just flip it over and apply the other side. I will be getting either a Phoenix Phire or Hotronix 16" x 20" clamshell early next week and I want to hit the ground running. 

When is a "teflon sheet" or a "kraft sheet" used?


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

LUV DEM TIGERS said:


> I am about to get started and have a simple question. If I am doing shirts for a team and it is on both sides, applying the first side is no problem. When I go to apply the second side, do I need to do anything special? Do I just flip it over and apply the other side. I will be getting either a Phoenix Phire or Hotronix 16" x 20" clamshell early next week and I want to hit the ground running.
> 
> When is a "teflon sheet" or a "kraft sheet" used?


Yes i just turn over and do the other side.. I have several teflon and kraft paper sheets.. I use a teflon sheet always under my shirt and either a teflon of kraft sheet on top of the design when pressing..
It protects both the garment and the heat press from messes.. 
also if doing dyesub.. and pressing you should use a teflon sheet between the front and the back of the sheet to prevent the dye from going thru.
hope that helps
sue


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

In addition to what Susan said...I would try to press the smallest transfer first so less surface area is affected by the 2nd press. If you are pressing two different type of transfers (i.e vinyl and inkjet transfer paper) then try to press the highest temp transfer first and the lowest temp transfer second. 

I realize that it isn't always possible to do this but these are general guidelines that I use.....


----------



## rodsps (Mar 12, 2008)

Dress The Press !
I actually do this for all my transfers, so that I'm not "creasing" the sides
Simply put the shirt on unside down and around the lower platen. Once you get used to it, it is no big deal. I gets somewhat difficult with the smaller shirts but I have done it.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I bit the bullet and will be receiving my Phoenix Phire 16" x 20" clamshell on Tuesday. Imprintables.com hooked me up and I pulled the trigger. It's a good thing because I have a job for 300 shirts that I have to do in about a week. I love the pressure (that or I am an idiot for getting a job and then figuring out how to do it). LOL


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I bit the bullet and will be receiving my Phoenix Phire 16" x 20" clamshell on Tuesday. Imprintables.com hooked me up and I pulled the trigger. It's a good think because I have a job for 300 shirts that I have to do in about a week. I love the pressure (that or I am an idiot for getting a job and then figuring out how to do it). LOL


----------



## eAZie (Aug 7, 2008)

is it possible to do both transfers at once guys?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

eAZie said:


> is it possible to do both transfers at once guys?


No that would be a disaster. I would press the smaller one first and always put a teflon sheet down for protection. I actually use a slip cover for the bottof my press. .... JB


----------



## eAZie (Aug 7, 2008)

JB, so you recommend buying the teflon pad for my bottom platen? is it necessary? i am interested in one since my press is used but want to know if it is worth the $30. if so, you know anywhere i can one cheaper for a 16x20? tss.com is $30 and haven't seen them at many other sites. thanks JB


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

eAZie said:


> JB, so you recommend buying the teflon pad for my bottom platen? is it necessary? i am interested in one since my press is used but want to know if it is worth the $30. if so, you know anywhere i can one cheaper for a 16x20? tss.com is $30 and haven't seen them at many other sites. thanks JB


I bought one for my press to protect it in case I forget to puit the teflon down on the bottom. I feel it was better safe than sorry. ... JB


----------



## rodsps (Mar 12, 2008)

Go ahead and bit the little bullet and order the teflon sheet that fits around the platen. It protects the pad and makes loading and unloading alot easier, and when using the one that fits on you have no worries about it moving around on you.


----------



## videorov (Aug 26, 2007)

What companies make top and bottom press to do both sides at same time. That is what Im looking for to do this type of work. Anyone know of
the names of them so I can decide which one to buy. Im sure they are noit cheap but I have the money no problem. Might provide a service for other people too to press theirs.


----------

